# Bachelors vs. Masters



## ISUEnvironmentalE (Apr 2, 2011)

My name is Chris, I am new to the site looked it over and It has a lot of good information so I can definitely see myself using it to my advantage in the future!

Right now I go to Iowa State University and I am about 3 semesters away from graduating with a bachelors in Civil Engineering with an Environmental Emphasis. As of now I have been fortunate enough to have my parents pay for my college, and they will pay for me to graduate but they wont be paying for grad school if thats the path I want to choose. With that being said, I am wondering if it would be worth it to say possibly the extra 3 more semesters to get my 30 credits of graduate level courses and get my Masters? I obviously would be getting a loan for this, so I would want that Masters degree and the debt that comes with it, to out-weigh the option that I would be skipping that opportunity to work for a year or year and half and be that much closer to getting my P.E.

As of right now I plan on working In Iowa or in a bordering state when I graduate. I really want to get into Water Resource Management, so most likely a government job, but possibly a private firm. I have worked a co-op for the City of Ames in the Engineering Department as intern, dealt more with the inspection side of construction sites, and dealt a little with the bidding process. I currently obtained an Internship to work this summer with the City of West Des Moines in the waste water/water treatment engineering department.

With all this considered for everyone with a job out there or just coming out of college go for the Bachelors or the Masters. ? Has anyone ever regretted not getting an Masters?

Anyone info would be much appreciated thanks!


----------



## benbo (Apr 2, 2011)

ISUEnvironmentalE said:


> Anyone info would be much appreciated thanks!


I think the consensus on here has always been to try toget that first job and let them pay for your masters if possible.


----------



## wongdaisiu (Apr 2, 2011)

There is always the Research and/or Teaching Assistant positions.


----------



## ISUEnvironmentalE (Apr 2, 2011)

benbo said:


> ISUEnvironmentalE said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone info would be much appreciated thanks!
> ...


I figure I wouldnt have been the first guy to ask this so thanks


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 2, 2011)

not sure about the market for environmentals but in the structural world, a lot of companies won't even consider entry level candidates these days unless they have a masters. Just my 0,02


----------



## ISUEnvironmentalE (Apr 2, 2011)

yea I would really appreciate a input on this from a Environmental Engineer's perspective, I just read on http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2010/pf/job...moneymag/5.html that 10 year growth will be 31% so the demand should be high.


----------



## ISUEnvironmentalE (Apr 4, 2011)

bump


----------



## picusld (Apr 4, 2011)

ISUEnvironmentalE said:


> ...10 year growth will be 31% so the demand should be high.


don't believe everything that you read....


----------



## ISUEnvironmentalE (Apr 5, 2011)

well half that wouldnt be bad?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 5, 2011)

&lt;---Graduated in '01 from CU Boulder with a BS in Civil with an environmental/water resources emphasis.

If I could do it again, I would have stayed and gotten my masters. CU had just started a Bachelor's/Master's program, where you could earn credits toward both degrees, with only 1 more year of classes. I was pretty much burned out at the end of college, and was ready to get my life started. I think the master's degree gives you a foot in the door/more of an advantage in getting hired. Another thing to consider is that some states (like CO) let a master's count towards your PE experience. I'm not sure about Iowa.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 5, 2011)

you are lucky you had the choice to stay...our department didn't alllow undergrads to stay on for masters/phd, they considered it imbreeding...their exact words not mine.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello fellow Cyclone!!!

When I graduated from ISU (~10 years ago), many of my friends stayed and got their master's degree. I originally wanted to stay for my master's but decided to get some "real world" experience first. Looking back on it now, I'm glad that I stuck with my undergrad degree.

In my honest opinion, I don't think having a master's will make you any smarter than not having one. You should get it if it is your dream. Besides, after you are licensed it won't matter if you have a BS or a BS &amp; MS. If you are a hard worker, you can get any job you want.


----------



## dastuff (Apr 5, 2011)

I worked full time and got my masters at night... I let my job know up front but they didn't have a problem with it.

Also, you should resign up for scholarships if you're going to do a masters (I did and it paid for 75% of mine). I highly recommend it. You'll never know when you need that little extra bump to set you apart.


----------



## ISUEnvironmentalE (Apr 5, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> &lt;---Graduated in '01 from CU Boulder with a BS in Civil with an environmental/water resources emphasis.
> If I could do it again, I would have stayed and gotten my masters. CU had just started a Bachelor's/Master's program, where you could earn credits toward both degrees, with only 1 more year of classes. I was pretty much burned out at the end of college, and was ready to get my life started. I think the master's degree gives you a foot in the door/more of an advantage in getting hired. Another thing to consider is that some states (like CO) let a master's count towards your PE experience. I'm not sure about Iowa.


The Masters Program is cuncurrent meaning you can start taking classes for the degree if you have like a semester or two left, but thats only if you have a 3.2 gpa or higher, which I dont currently. So I would have to apply and just take the classes after I graduate and get accepted into it, and the masters program does count toward my PE and im pretty sure thats every college.

So far I have a yes and a no, so anyone else like to wiegh in?


----------



## solomonb (May 15, 2011)

My professional opinion is that you need to graduate and work 3-5 years before going back to graduate school. Why? Well, you will be more mature, have a better appreciation of the material at the graduate level and be able to understand the material much easier than just continuing going to school. I have had many students that performed at &lt;3.0 gpa in undergraduate studies, however, being out 4-5 years, gaining more maturiity and working knowledge, smoked through graduate school. Smoked= &gt;3.8 GPA in graduate studies.

Another benefit to my approach is that you will associate with many colleagues that some will have advanced degrees. They can help mentor you on what is best for you, based upon your work aptittude, goals and ideals. You may find that an MBA or MS Eng Mgt is better than an MSCE-- however, you don't know that now-- you have not had any real field experience. The internship is great, I am very proud of you, however, you still need more field experience.

OK, the compliment of the argument is that you get married, have 2 kids and now have to worry about graduate school. Well, true enough, we have all been there, however, when there is a will, there is a way. My point being if you want a graduate degree, you should go for it. I will argue that it is more beneficial in not only advancement potential, but also dollars earned. Look at the NSPE web site-- they can confirm that statement with their salary data.

Take the FE, pass it and then get ready to acquire some time for the PE examination. YOu should plan on only taking the PE exam 1 time-- taking it 3-4 times is rediculous, let alone costly. I know, some folks are poor test takes, however, remember, this is a bachelor's level examinatin designed to be worked in 6 minute increments.

Good luck on your decision.


----------



## ALBin517 (May 17, 2011)

ISUEnvironmentalE said:


> My name is Chris, I am new to the site looked it over and It has a lot of good information so I can definitely see myself using it to my advantage in the future!
> Right now I go to Iowa State University and I am about 3 semesters away from graduating with a bachelors in Civil Engineering with an Environmental Emphasis. As of now I have been fortunate enough to have my parents pay for my college, and they will pay for me to graduate but they wont be paying for grad school if thats the path I want to choose. With that being said, I am wondering if it would be worth it to say possibly the extra 3 more semesters to get my 30 credits of graduate level courses and get my Masters? I obviously would be getting a loan for this, so I would want that Masters degree and the debt that comes with it, to out-weigh the option that I would be skipping that opportunity to work for a year or year and half and be that much closer to getting my P.E.
> 
> As of right now I plan on working In Iowa or in a bordering state when I graduate. I really want to get into Water Resource Management, so most likely a government job, but possibly a private firm. I have worked a co-op for the City of Ames in the Engineering Department as intern, dealt more with the inspection side of construction sites, and dealt a little with the bidding process. I currently obtained an Internship to work this summer with the City of West Des Moines in the waste water/water treatment engineering department.
> ...


I am over 15 years of work experience now and I knew one guy who had an MS in Civil. It did not seem to do anything for him.

I would sooner recommend:

* MBA / MPA

* Extra classes in surveying so you could become a PS

* Construction Management / Engineering Management


----------



## picusld (May 17, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> ISUEnvironmentalE said:
> 
> 
> > My name is Chris, I am new to the site looked it over and It has a lot of good information so I can definitely see myself using it to my advantage in the future!
> ...


I would agree with pursuing the PLS

From what I have seen...

Diplomas are for show

Seals are for dough


----------



## ALBin517 (May 18, 2011)

picusld said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > ISUEnvironmentalE said:
> ...


Also, those surveying classes should be at the undergrad rate, which can be important if you are financing your own classes and you don't have a job.

And in my experience, the credentials that matter are those of the interviewer. If they have a grad degree, they think it’s important. If they graduated with honors, they will probably ask to see your transcripts, even years after you graduated.


----------



## redcar85 (May 26, 2011)

I graduated from Iowa State with a bachelors and masters several years ago. I also did the concurrent program and still know most of the professors, let me know if any questions. I took out a lot of loans for my undergrad, but none for my masters. If you talk to one of the professors before hand about grad school I think you can get an assistancehip without too much trouble. I don't think a masters is required to get a good job, however it helps for many specialties. I know several companies that typically only hire masters students, but it depends on the type of work you do.

edit: I should add that I work in water/wastewater process design


----------



## Amry69 (May 27, 2011)

The industry trend is for engineers to have a graduate degree. It WILL set you apart for jobs, salary, and for management positions. This may not be immediately apparent when just starting out but 5 - 10 years down the road it will matter. Let me guess, none of the people posting that you shouldn't get one have one. And for the love of God do not get an MBA.


----------



## MFresh81 (May 27, 2011)

Right after my BS in Civil Eng, I went straight for my MS in Eng. Mgmt. I got hired right about the time I started my MS. From that point forward, they paid for my graduate classes with no obligation owed. 

If you attain a graduate degree before gaining experience, FL will credit you a year towards your experience. They will not give you credit if it is done concurrently. I would check the rules in your state.

I say go straight into graduate school and get it out of the way. (1) Go to school while you still have the energy. Once you are out, it will be difficult for you to put yourself back through that torture, and (2) More importantly, it helps set you apart from the rest.


----------

